# FET with Ovarian Cyst?



## jodieanneb (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Im currently day 8 of my FET.
Im taking climaval 6mg daily with entrance patches x 2 per week.

I had a scan prior to starting the cycle and a 4cm cyst was found, but nothing was mentioned and was told to start meds on cd1.

Well the last few days Ive been getting a dull/pinching pain in my left ovary where the cyst is.

I have no appointment now until the 5th May 2011

Do you think I should check the pain out or just wait for appointment?

Have any of you ladies had a FET with a Cyst?

Any info would be appreciated

Jodie xxx


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi

I have no experience with cyst but have done FET. I would say it would be best to contact clinic who may rescan you just to be on safe side with the dull pain.

jenny xx


----------



## jodieanneb (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks for the advice Jenny

Where are you at in a cycle?

If you dont mind me asking?

Jodie x


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi

I am currently 17 weeks pregnant with twins. Had FET in Jan this year at reprofit.

I do wish you lots of success in your treatment - FET can work!!

love

jenny xx


----------

